# Question: Am I too heavy for my company race team?



## FEELSLIKEHOME (Aug 23, 2019)

My Apknite company is starting a team/club that plans on racing 420’s. I used to sail as a child on 420’s and even then I was heavy with another person. I weight around 285.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Enjoy your life and don’t worry about it. 

Sail trim and tactics win races. Yes, weight is technically a factor, but it’s dominantly an excuse.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

With no disrespect intended, the answer is,that you are too heavy to competitively race a 420. The ideal crew weight for a 420 is 240 to 300 lbs. That is the combined weight of the skipper and crew. At 285 lbs you alone are near the absolute upper limit of the ideal combined crew . 

Ideally the individual crew weight falls in a range of 50-60% of the total combined crew weight in order to have the boat sit in it's proper trim and with optimum weight distribution. 

There are some mix of four ways to look at your options here, 1) decide that it's not all that important to win since sailing is fun whether or not you win, 2) evaluate the competition and conclude that they have their own issues that might level the field, 3) go into training and perhaps target a weight loss in the 30-50 lb range.or 4) 420's are small boats for an adult crew. since 420s are pretty weight intolerant. So you might want to approach the company to see if there is an option to race some other class of boat that is more weight tolerant.

Regarding option #3, the reality is that ever increasingly those of us who try to race competitively routinely work out to maintain the required strength, weight, agility, and balance. I have raced on a boat where the three person crew needed to drop 40 lbs for a high level regatta. Over 5 weeks each of us diligently dieted and worked out and we got to our target weight. It was not easy. 

Jeff


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The average weight of an American adult male is 195 lbs. Sure, we have a heavy nation, but you have to get into the Asian countries before two average adults are the ideal weight profile of a 420. They are designed for kids and those who were malnourished during their growth years. 

No doubt, they aren’t the best choice for an adult company sailing club. I highly doubt there will be many adult crews, who average 160 lbs each.

Still, if that’s what they’ve got, enjoy your life and go for it. I doubt many crews will be inside the ideal crew specs.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

FEELSLIKEHOME said:


> My Apknite company is starting a team/club that plans on racing 420's. I used to sail as a child on 420's and even then I was heavy with another person. I weight around 285.


If racing is your thing then go for it. I doubt the margin for victory for a company/beer can team will be your weight but will have more to do with sailing skill.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

I think your overall body size combined with your agility/athleticism are more important, than strictly your weight, in terms of whether you can go out and have fun on a 420. I sailed 420s as a teenager with a cousin who competitively raced. Tons and tons of fun, but you need to be quick and nimble on these boats. The fact that they're designed to be sailed with a trapeze should tell you something. By all means, go for it and see how it goes. I'm sure you can sail, but sailing comfortably or proficiently may be more difficult for a bigger guy.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I would say it depends on the sailing skills of your competitors. If you are experienced and they are not, the weight handicap would be likely offset by a skill differential. I tried to get on my college racing team but did not have the experience and needed a 100 lb captain to make up for my size at 170 lbs.

Can you influence the boat decision? You are better built for a keel boat. I am thinking grinder not on the bow.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> The average weight of an American adult male is 195 lbs. Sure, we have a heavy nation, but you have to get into the Asian countries before two average adults are the ideal weight profile of a 420. They are designed for kids and those who were malnourished during their growth years.
> 
> No doubt, they aren't the best choice for an adult company sailing club. I highly doubt there will be many adult crews, who average 160 lbs each.
> 
> Still, if that's what they've got, enjoy your life and go for it. I doubt many crews will be inside the ideal crew specs.


Minne's got a point about average weight. Maybe the company sailing club can incorporate a PHRF-like approach and handicap on the basis of crew weight. The downside is that some of the crew might not want their weight to be known, so maybe the publicized crew weight is the total, with individual weights left to the imagination.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

OK, let me pour another red wine....

Its impossible to give an honest reply to these types of posts because of rampant political correctness...

But I feel I am able to as I sexually identify as Chair With Large Legs and a Comfy Seat.
I use the Personal Pronoun as "We" as I nclude all 4 legs.

Now we are clear on that let me be brief: Look at Math: 285 into 420 don't go.

Loose your lard ass.

2 reasons:
You will be able to sail better,
and
You will live longer.


Its not easy to trim down. We are subjected to a full host of total BS in how to do it. I have slimmed using Low Carb (actually, virtually Zero Carb). Exercise doesn't make you lose weight (remember when your parents said, when you were a kid, 'go run around, you'll build an appetite'. ?)

The achievement, though, would be fantastic...: you'd again be able to sail one of the most agile skiffs in the world and drop the risk of diabetes, heart disease and stroke and reduce the chance of cancer, plus you will look hot and feel confident. Chicks will dig the trim you.


Good luck 


Mark


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

If you order a pizza..yum good..order it without crust.
No, nada, zippo bread for 2 years. Sentence yourself
Even if inactive you will dump theweight by ditching the carbs.
Look into it


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Hmmmm...not sure the OP was looking for weight loss tips....

I am guessing it is going to be very casual beercan racing, so I don't think the weight is a big deal. It may prove to be an advantage when the wind pipes up as you will be able to keep the boat flatter. The biggest problem with being a big guy on a small dinghy is the agility. Getting across cleanly through gybes and tacks is much harder to do, and may have you going for the occasional swim!

Just get out there and give it a shot. Maybe you can find a 100lb waif to crew with you!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Race with a dog, to get under the total weight. Done.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

SchockT said:


> Hmmmm...not sure the OP was looking for weight loss tips....


There is also the chance the OP is just a big and tall guy. Say he gives up pizza crust and loses those 30 lbs..... he is still likely too big to win the 420 worlds and he had to give up pizza crust.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I try not to give unsolicited diet or medical advice. Mr. Feelslikehome knows he's large, that's why he asked the question. He could be 6' 10" and quite trim. Or he could be overweight but have other medical issues that prevent him from exercising/skipping crusts/using healing crystals. Or maybe he doesn't give a damn.

All that said.... Damn, 285lbs in a 420! That's a big boy in a little boat, kinda like the old Chris Farley bit. 

I would say go for it. What's the worst that could happen? You lose? You capsize and get wet? Nothing wrong with either of those things. If it's about fun, go out and have fun.


----------

